# Raising queen cells without grafting - The "Oldtimer" cut cell method.



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

Welcome to Beesource!

Oldtimer just bends one 90 degrees to fit the vertical slots and to cover the bottom. He places another QE on the top. This is merely for isolating the breeder queen so you know just where to look for the right age larvae (from the best queen!) on Grafting Day. This can save a lot of time, allowing you to keep a very tight schedule.

BTW, you can send Oldtimer a private message. Look for "Notifications" up at the very top of the Beesource page. Click on it, then click on "Inbox". Try the different buttons and areas - it is somewhat intuitive.


----------



## Colobee (May 15, 2014)

I copied & pasted the Oldtimer Cut Cell thread to my Beek folder. 'Not sure what happened to the thread but here's the link that no longer works. Maybe someone wiser can track it down...?

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=249478


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

If you google raising queens without grafting - cut cell method you will find Oldtimers cut cell method.


----------



## NWQ (Mar 20, 2016)

Slow Drone said:


> If you google raising queens without grafting - cut cell method you will find Oldtimers cut cell method.


Found it everyone...thanks.


----------



## tulsafarmer (Feb 28, 2016)

Slow Drone said:


> If you google raising queens without grafting - cut cell method you will find Oldtimers cut cell method.


Thanks


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Appreciate it gentlemen but the thanks goes to Oldtimer he went through all the trouble posting the cut cell method for everyone.


----------

